# Sexing my OB Zebra



## RobMc (Feb 13, 2007)

Okay, so I've heard that the amount of egg spots on a zebra is the way to tell if it is a female or male. One of my OB zebra's has about nine spots...but I know it's a female because she's holding eggs right now. And she has done this many times...all of which they were not fertilized. So either I have wrongfully ID'd her or there must be another way to sex them. The other OB Zebra I have has about just as many spots. They also have a lot of spots over all their fins, so is only a certain size of spots considered egg spots? I'll post a pic and maybe someone can help out. Thanks


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

the spots do not matter but i think its a female but you can not be sure.. becasuese some people say the more blue they have there males and when females are mor dull orange and no blue


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Eggspots are not an indication of any particular sex. Holding _is _however, and your fish is a female.


----------



## RobMc (Feb 13, 2007)

Okay, that answers that question. When I go to get a male, I should be looking for a more blueish one? I've looked at pics on the net about Zebra cichlids, and OB Zebra's and I have seen many different types, and colors. If I was to get a male zebra, not specifically an OB, would my OB and the new male spawn together? I currently have a couple of Astatotilapia Brownae fry in my tank and they seem to be holding their own, it's pretty amazing. I'd love to see the zebra's spawn because the one in the picture is constantly laying eggs, but of course no one to spawn with.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Males will typically show more blue than females but it's not always a guarantee. They will breed together but be sure you have _Metriaclima estherae_ all from the same collection point (Minos Reef is most common) or you'll end up with hybrid fry.


----------

